
Vue Props Validations – Best Practices - ahmaman
https://nordschool.com/vue-props
======
ahmaman
Hey folks!

I wrote a tutorial about vue props validation and best-practices

Some of the topics covered:

\- Basic Validations

\- Camel-Case => Kebab-Case

\- Native Constructs Validation

\- Function Constructor Validation

\- Custom Validators Functions

\- Default Prop Values

\- Best Practices & Guidelines

Some of the best-practises I could think of:

* Always validate your props.

* Always have a default value for non-required props.

* Don't add a default value for required props.

* Never mutate the prop, it may affect the parent's state in case of mutating objects & arrays.

* Validator & default functions should be stateless since they run before the component is created.

* Avoid declaring more than one type to a prop.

Any feedback is appreciated, cheers!

